# Horse drawn disc



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

These are photos of a old disc thats been setting around awhile . I fixed it up for my Big Brother to use on his 8 N. He uses it on garden Or food plots for his neighbers.
In other words , He plays with it.
Fordfarm and I have been chateing about it , I thought I might try to post it.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

I need to see if multible pics can be posted , LoL


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

heres the last,, it was a horse drawn, then behind a old Massy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You do nice work D R! :thumbsup: Eventually I need to get a welder for my ranch shop. I hope to be able to come across a disk or some implements like that as I am planning on putting in some food plots on the hunt lease properties. Have you tried them out yet?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah, Don - thanks for the inspriration and the help! I'll post some pics as I progress. I spent the last couple hours dragging an old bridge rail home and cutting up the angle iron. My wife doesn't even bat an eye anymore when I drag stuff home! I guess I need to switch gears - I'm getting to predictable!:truth:


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Dr,

Everything is great . . . except the color. Should be green! Just kidding, you did some nice work there.

Cheers

JDFANATIC


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JDFANATIC _*Dr,
> Everything is great . . . except the color. Should be green! Just kidding, you did some nice work there.CheersJDFANATIC *


I thought it should be RED!:furious: 

Oh well, it looks great any color!


----------



## paint_it_green (Sep 3, 2006)

I wished I could find me one of those. Maybe just a hair smaller. Got a Polaris Sportsman just dyin to pull it over my food plots. Well its not but i am. Been using a garden rake. 1/4 ac food plot will kick your butt with a rake. Tommorow plannin on walkin a garden tiller back there and tryin it out. Thats gonna be a long walk.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like you need a small 4WD tractor and a pto till and maybe a spring tooth harrow. If your garden tiller walks along as slow as mine does; you maybe spending a lot of time enroute. :duh:


----------



## OleGrandWizard (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice disc, DrBailey.....


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

DrBailey Those disc's seem to be fixed. Are you going to make the adjustable? They sure look like you got a deal as the shape they are in is a real catch.:thumbsup:


----------

